# Suche: Einfache Trails rund um Gießen, Hessen :) (Hardtail geeignet)



## hannidu (29. August 2014)

Hallo ihr  

Ich habe erst vor kurzem mit dem Trail fahren angefangen. 
Bin also noch Anfängerin  
Ich habe ein Cube Attention 2014 und suche deshalb nach einem Trail den ich
locker mit meinem 'Baby' fahren kann  

Vielleicht hat ja irgendjemand von euch Tipps für mich. 
Danke im Voraus,

B.


----------



## weisser_rausch (30. August 2014)

Hi Hanni, kenne mich zwar bei Euch in der gegend gar nicht aus, aber mach Dir mal keine Sorgen. Die meisten Trails gehen auch mit dem Hardtail gut.  Bin selber 10 Jahre lang nur Hardtail gefahren - auch öfters in den Alpen udn schwere Mittelgebirgstrails. Man hat zwar ab einem gewissen Punkt mit dem Fully mehr Spaß und kann ab einem gewissen Schwierigkeitsgrad auch mehr fahren. Aber Hardtail hat den Vorteil, Du lernst damit wirklich fahren.
Viel Spaß beim Biken
wr


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## cleiende (30. August 2014)

Richtung Butzbach wirst Du fündig, z.B. am Hausberg.


----------

